# After receiving a registered letter and we weren't expecting... Penalty Points??



## Mini3277 (13 Oct 2008)

Just a quick question regarding penalty points. Are they delivered by registered post?

My spouse is after receiving a registered letter and we weren't expecting one.....

Could it be penalty points?


----------



## DavyJones (13 Oct 2008)

*Re: Penalty Points*

Why don't you open it?  PP comes in normal post AFAIK although court summons comes in reg letter.


----------



## Mini3277 (13 Oct 2008)

*Re: Penalty Points*

Haven't signed for the letter yet and we don't want to if it's penalty points!!

Does a summons for jury duty come by registered post?


----------



## clonboy (13 Oct 2008)

*Re: Penalty Points*

neither come by registerd post AFAIK


----------



## Mini3277 (13 Oct 2008)

*Re: Penalty Points*

Grand so it's a court summons. 

Hmmm.... Damn parking tickets!


----------



## MandaC (13 Oct 2008)

Do you have a TV Licence?  If not, it could be one of those declaration things they send.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Oct 2008)

*Re: Penalty Points*



Mini3277 said:


> Haven't signed for the letter yet and we don't want to if it's penalty points!!


 
Penalty points come in regular mail, nothing to sign for and they're automatically added to your licence so you don't have a choice as to whether to get them or not.

Go on..open it..the suspense is killing me!


----------



## rmelly (14 Oct 2008)

*Re: Penalty Points*



Mini3277 said:


> Haven't signed for the letter yet and we don't want to if it's penalty points!!


 
A distant relative may have died and left you billions of dollars...but you'll never know. do you have any relatives called Deeds?


----------



## gebbel (14 Oct 2008)

Mini3277, well?


----------



## Hans (14 Oct 2008)

Penalty points dont come in registered post but my fine for speeding did and I had to sign for it when post man knocked on door - I wonder if you suspect it was penalty points - were you speeding!!!!!!


----------



## z101 (14 Oct 2008)

You would have had to signed something before to accept the charge for penalty points. If you are afraid of your post then you have done more than earn penalty points... pray tell..


----------



## gillarosa (14 Oct 2008)

The notification of penalty points comes with the receipt for the speeding fine if and when paid, the reason being they give 2 when the driver accepts the infringement and pays the fine. If not you can dispute it, go to Court, argue your case and either win or have a decision taken by the Judge against you which will result in a larger fine and 4 penalty points. Anyway, whatever is in the mystery envelope is not going to go away, may as well bite the bullet and sign for it.


----------



## Mini3277 (14 Oct 2008)

I haven't got around to picking up the letter yet but I was contact with the sorting office and they told me it's doesn't look like a court summons (as they arrive in full size A4 envelopes?), it's not a notification from the traffic corps! 

It was posted in Carlow, where I got a speeding fine while at a GAA match back in the summer. As I'm a Meath supporter it was well back in the summer!!

My car was the only one with a fine on it out of, say, 40-50 cars parked in a line on a footpath. I wasn't blocking anything. 

Anyway the fine arrived, I didn't pay it so now I guess my time as come! Well I've got my photographic proof!! 

Is there a second warning before paying a parking fine?


----------



## DavyJones (14 Oct 2008)

You mean parking ticket, right? what have you a picture of?


----------



## rustbucket (16 Oct 2008)

Just pick up the letter!!


----------



## Mini3277 (16 Oct 2008)

DavyJones said:


> You mean parking ticket, right? what have you a picture of?



Apologies, yes I meant parking ticket. 

I didn't pick the letter up, but it's definitely a court summons for a parking fine. 

I was talking to my solicitor and was told not to pick the letter up, instead he said get on to the Town Council and plea to them. Hopefully they'll renege the court summons.....

I really need to get my head around authority (Garda)!!


----------



## deadwood (19 Oct 2008)

Mini3277 said:


> I was talking to my solicitor and was told not to pick the letter up, instead he said get on to the Town Council and plea to them. Hopefully they'll renege the court summons.....
> 
> I really need to get my head around authority (Garda)!!


This may have been from a traffic warden, rather than a guard.
If so, they will often (depending on the council) allow you pay the fine and costs and strike out the summons in court.

You might want to get your head around the rules of the road too!


----------



## Mini3277 (19 Oct 2008)

deadwood said:


> This may have been from a traffic warden, rather than a guard.
> If so, they will often (depending on the council) allow you pay the fine and costs and strike out the summons in court.
> 
> You might want to get your head around the rules of the road too!



Thanks deadwood, looking back on the whole event I completely agree with you. I should just have paid the fine!

However after watching "Oh beautiful Meath" lose in a disgraceful manner to Wexford I was in no mood to pay a fine. I know the fine arrived weeks later but I still had painful memories associated with the whole event!!


----------



## Bronte (20 Oct 2008)

I think Deadwood's point is that you can still pay it, maybe a bit higher than the original fine, but lower than going to court.


----------



## deadwood (20 Oct 2008)

Bronte said:


> I think Deadwood's point is that you can still pay it, maybe a bit higher than the original fine, but lower than going to court.


 Exactly. 
Still, what a day, Meeeeeath lose and you get a fine for your trouble!


----------



## Simeon (20 Oct 2008)

Could be a paternity suit! The chances of it being a maternity suit are negligable


----------



## Guest116 (20 Oct 2008)

Could be a lot of things, I was in a similar situation when I got a note to collect a registered letter. I was sure it was a speeding ticket but it turned out to be Anglo Irish Bank sending back my original application forms having cancelled the opening of an account.


----------

